# Seiko SKX007



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Took delivery of one of the classic styled Seiko 200m 007's yesterday. A very nice watch indeed, it fits in very nicely with my other vintage Seiko divers. It's nice to see the family resemblance from the early watches to the new still produced ones.

I failed miserably in my attempt to size the bracelet so I put it on a Rhino strap instead ... very, very nice combination indeed. I'm beginning to wonder about an alternative dial from Bill Yao at MKIIwatches.com?

Cheers


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi P.

I have the same combination and I think it is my favorite watch of all time.(this could change)

What I did do was remove the retaining flap of the rhino to allow it to sit down flat.

I also picked the stitches and removed the rhino patch, allowing it to feed through so the buckle is now in the "proper " position.

Ive spotted those dials but it would be a few pounds by the time you had bought it and had it installed. Considering how good the orig. is, it is not for me.

On mine, I found the screw down a bit rough. I used some anti scuffing paste which is a special stuff for lubricating stainless steel. The tiniest bit on the tiniest screwdriver and silky smooth results.

If anybody wants some, give me a shout.

DavidH


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David

I agree that the watch is a definite keeper especially with the rhino strap. I've also modified the rhino so that there's only one thickness of material passing under the watch, and also I've removed the rhino label (too much like a Suzuki jeep!).

I'd like to change the dial (I'm reasonably confident of being able to do this myself, having changed the dial of a couple of watches in the past) but I don't think the new dial would have anything like the luminosity of the original dial plus the warranty/guarantee would instantly become null and void. Maybe I'll get the dial changed in the future.

I use silicone grease to lubricate the threads of my crown. I'll probably find out now that it attacks the rubber sealing gasket in the crown, but so far I've had no problems.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I reckon I'm one of the few Seiko fans unable to get into the divers models.

However I could be tempted to buy this.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Andy very nice, I am trying to get some of these.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please would you put one aside for me AS SOON as they come in.

Cheers.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If I can obtain some.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like that as well, is it an auto?

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep it's the one we all know and love. The 7s26 or 36?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep it's the one we all know and love. The 7s26 or 36?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Excellent, I think I may have to have one as well.

G.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

woow, anybody got any clues how much such a tank would cost? Tempting, tempting.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Been sorely tempted by the 600mm, because its an Auto, eventually settled on the 300mm Prospex even though its quartz (and cheaper).

Its a bit smaller than the 600mm + 1000mm, but no titanium used, so its very heavy. Coupled with a solid link bracelet, its a fantastic quality piece of kit.

Its sometimes treated as the "junior" model Pro diver, but is a great watch in its own right


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

(and a pic)


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've always really liked the 007, but never got round to buying one - I think I may have to soon.

G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice looking watch David.

This is my favourite question at the moment but there seem to be fasteners at the case lug end of the bracelet. Is this for quick releasing it for fitting a rubber strap for example.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Andy:

No, the bracelet is held together with tiny screw-ended pins, nightmarish to adjust. This bracelet is not unique to this model ,also used on some Italian-market chronos, because its solid steel, its very heavy. It suits this watch, but I don't think there are many models it would go with.

The other problem is that you can't use the standard thick spring bars with this.

The 300mm mostly is supplied on a wavy rubber strap, exactly like the standard 7s26 divers' but supposedly softer and more comfortable to wear.

Its called the Dialoz strap, and I have one , but frankly I can't tell the difference between them.

David.


----------

